# Felt vs trek/specialized?



## smokey0066

Hey guys. I'm getting my first road bike this year and was hoping some of you could chime in with comments.

Thus far I've test rode a Specialized Allez and SWorks Tarmac SL and a Trek Madone 5.9. I really like the ride of the Madone; I'd say it was the smoothest of the 3 I've tested so far with the Tarmac closely behind. I can really see the benifit of carbon frames and would like to bring one home.

How do the higher end Felt F1/F2/F3 compare to the Madones? I'm going to end up picking up a bike with Ultegra group cause it fits my budget better. I wanted to try a Madone 5.5 or 5.2 but none were available in my size during my visit. 

The reason I'm interested in Felts is because a LBS carries Felt and I really enjoyed talking to them and getting fitted although they didn't have much on the floor at the time I visited. They also seem like the shop that would have the best service thus far. I would like to do business with them if possible depending on how well the test rides go.


----------



## allison

Our LBS actually carries quite a few of them. The owner was trying to talk hubby and I into the F5C's back when we first started looking into bikes since the components were good and it was an 06 (I think) so they were on sale. 

I ended up going with a Specialized Expert Rival, because I preferred the SRAM over Shimano. Hubby got the Felt Z25, which I think is supposed to be similar to Specialized's Roubaix line (more comfort/distance bikes). He's got Ultegra/Dura-Ace. So far he's pleased with it. No complaints. Also, it's pretty  (My words, not his!)


----------



## terbennett

I ride a Felt F55 and a Felt F80. Felt makes great bikes by any measure. I used to own a 2004 Trek 5200 and I definitely like my 2005 F55 better. However, These two bikes are in two different leagues. The F55 is aluminum with carbon rear while the Trek is full carbon. The F5c is comparable to the Trek Madone 5.2 but I've had limited time on the F5. I do know that while Felt makes a great product, Trek does also. I'm a Felt fan and I'm probably going to tick a few people off but the OCLV process is a wonder. All carbon frames should be made like them. I'm an aluminum fan because I like the "lively" feel of aluminum and I still question the longevity of carbon. Eventhough I'd look like every other "Joe Shmoe," the Trek carbon frame is the one I would buy if I were to purchase a carbon bike. Also, the unmatched warranty would just seal the deal.


----------



## thedips

smokey0066 said:


> The reason I'm interested in Felts is because a LBS carries Felt and I really enjoyed talking to them and getting fitted although they didn't have much on the floor at the time I visited. They also seem like the shop that would have the best service thus far. I would like to do business with them if possible depending on how well the test rides go.



that reason alone adds more value to the bike than anything... also felt is really a great bike and at a fair price... having that relationship with you LBS will add that much more to your cycling experience.. i know it has for me... which led me to getting a cervelo... and on just unique-ness alone.. i like FELT.. i love seeing different bikes out there on the road.. nothing to take away from TREK and SPECIALIZED of course.. but its just nice to mix it up a bit!


----------



## vanjr

If I have a choice between 3 bike shops, each carrying one of the brands you listed, I would buy the bike from the shop I liked best (including location, hours, service, product selection, etc.).


----------

